# Blue dawg BEWARE!!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

For the blue beauty  She's coming into her own and is maturing beautifully if I say so myself  She will be 13 months old next week and her chest and front shoulders are quite ripped for a female lol! I can't wait until she is a little older to really start running her with me more and getting her in even more shape. Anyways, I just took these a little while ago on a romp through the cemetary and loads of squirrel action to keep her on her toes. I could not for the life of me get a picture of her looking at me dead on because of the little furry critters running around!! Bella's A.D.H.D kicks in OVER time :roll: Here she is :woof:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

wow she is looking really nice! She has recovered very well from those allergies!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

She looks really good, she is same age as my cali girl too


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> wow she is looking really nice! She has recovered very well from those allergies!


Thank you! Yes, her coat looks great! I am 99% sure it was a contact allergy from something I used on her to treat the demo she had... whatever it was it is all gone 



angelbaby said:


> She looks really good, she is same age as my cali girl too


 Thanks girl! Awww, still pups but almost all grown up at the same time  LOL!!



Mach0 said:


> Looking good!!!


Thanks Freddie


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Beautiful :clap:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's looking great!I can't wait to see what you do with her when she's older as well.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She looks great


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is a sexy beast! lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the first pic of her she looks very happy... Her coat looks much better good job!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

She is so cute! I love the white tipped tail.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

jmejiaa said:


> Beautiful :clap:


Thank you :roll:



dixieland said:


> She's looking great!I can't wait to see what you do with her when she's older as well.


Thanks girl.....I won't be doing anything fancy with her but she will be a well excercised and in shape girl 



kg420 said:


> She looks great


Thanks girl 



performanceknls said:


> She is a sexy beast! lol


LOL!! Sexy beast.....love it! Thanks Lisa 



Sadie said:


> I love the first pic of her she looks very happy... Her coat looks much better good job!


Thanks Sadie! That is my favorite pic of her as well and she is a happy girl  She gets treated like gold around here 



PatienceFlame said:


> She is so cute! I love the white tipped tail.


Thank you......I dipped her tail in paint LOL!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Looks great too! <3


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

She's growing up nicely


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww Beautiful Bella!!! love the purple on her!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Celestial88 said:


> She's gorgeous! Looks great too! <3


Thank you and thank you 



MamaTank said:


> She's growing up nicely


Thanks 



ames said:


> awwww Beautiful Bella!!! love the purple on her!!!


Thanks Amy  Purple looks great on blue dogs IMO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking sooo clean


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Nizmo said:


> Looking sooo clean


Thanks Trev


----------

